# muscle gain, become a bodybuilder with time



## barnze3t (Aug 14, 2003)

I want to keep my lean muscle mass and ripped look, but bulk it up, put on pounds of muscle.  Also id like to really rip out my midsection (like everyone else on earth) but have really defined, clean cut abs.  I know it takes lots of time and effort, but I got both!  I just need to know how to do it correctly for the fastest gains.  Hopefully by next summer I would like to be able to compete in a competition.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2003)

barnze3t welcome to IM!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 15, 2003)

Work on that diet, thats going to be the most important thing - which is true for bulking or cutting!


----------

